
Show HN: Just launched my product on PH (+80.000 course catalog). Any feedback? - VvdHout
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/courseroot-share
======
bastijn
So you got to PH#1 the first time with your product v1, now worked a year and
try again. What are you hoping to achieve? You already had it the first time,
what is it that you hope to gain this time that you didn't get the first time?

50% to charity sounds like a lot to me. Makes me see a risk your service goes
down at some point in time. If anything I'd rather see a lower number and know
more money goes into the product. That might just mean your service is not for
me, there might be plenty who see it as a unique selling point. I see it as a
risk.

Other then that, well, it is still the same thing as last time right?

------
eps
Make a proper Show HN post and then ask for the feedback.

------
VvdHout
Hey everybody,

I just launched a new version of my product that I have been grinding away for
a long time on PH.

I'd love to see you there in the comments. If you have feedback or would like
to share your thoughts, that would be amazing.

All the best,

Valentijn

